# Sound Delay from TV to surround sound



## gumba80

Hi Guys,

Firstly, forgive me if this has been asked a thousand times before but.....

I've just bought an optical cable to connect my 42" LG7000 to my panny PT460 surround sound, after my initial elation of managing to plug a cable in to two things all by myself, i've noticed the sound is about a second behind the screen.

If i turn the surround sound off and on again, it seems to catch up to about a quarter of a second, but naturally i want it to be perfect.

I've checked the cable, and all seems to be well, there's a red glow from the opposite end to the TV and the surround sound works fine.

is it that i need to change settings on one/both units or have i missed something really obvious.

Appreciate any help you can offer!


Many thanks
Chris


----------



## yustr

Welcome to TSF...hope we can help.

Does the audio/video sync up if you just use the TV speakers?

Can you hook the surround system directly to the source? For example from the cable box? If so, try that. If the problem goes away you have your answer. I think it will. I hope so as I doubt there's any setting in the TV that will tell it to delay the video for a second while the audio catches up.


----------



## ebalr2coma0

I have a similar problem. I run my 8300HD DVR over component video to my Vizio TV and optical audio (from DVR) to my KOSS home theater. I can hear the built-in TV speaker is in-sync with the TV video, but the home theater 5.1 (using Dolby Digital Surround) is about 1/2 second late compared to the TV video and TV speaker.

Help?

Thanks.


----------



## grobbins

Same problem here with a Vizio VF550XVT 55". I currently route all the sound through the Vizio. It's hooked up to an old Bose Lifestyle 30 Series II sound system. The sound lag problem is corrected immediately when I silence the Bose sound system and only use the built-in speakers.

I think I have this problem with both my ATT U-Verse cable service and BluRay DVDs I watch through a PS3. 

I'll try taking the sound from the UVerse box directly to the Bose sound system--that approach always worked fine before with previous TV--but then I lose the benefit of being able to hit a single button and having all audio and video switch conveniently to the desired source.

Too bad,
Garth


----------



## ebackhus

The delay can be can be caused by slow processing. I also have the 8300HD DVR and can detect a tiny sync issue between my TV and the audio but have learned to live with it.

Koss isn't exactly top-shelf equipment which can be the reason why it's delayed.


----------

